

HBGary's open letter: full of denials that don't hold water  - desigooner
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/04/hbgary-issues-denials-snipes-at-the-blog-o-sphere-in-open-letter.ars

======
mdink
I am sorry - while I don't condone what Anonymous does, these guys got pwned.
They need to quietly go away and start another scam business.

